# Looking at this breeder



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Vom Ruff Kennel - About Vom Ruff Kennels

And hoping I can get some PM's or information about them. Wondering if anyone has dealt with them before? I know its maybe a long shot, but thought I would ask. They are actually not far from me at all, maybe a 15/20 minute drive, if that.

I ask, because, while I mainly have rescues, and while I will always have rescues, I would like to also get a puppy. No hurry or rush, we are thinking our house wont even be done being built until next summer because of some things coming up, my husband is changing jobs, etc etc. So it'll be the end of next year before I even start getting serious about a pup...but, I got to looking for breeders and found them. I don't know them personally, but I'm sure I have seen him. (Its a small town) Thinking of asking my MIL if she knows them, she's lived here over 20years and works with the sheriffs dept.

There are lots of things I like about them, some things I'm not so sure about. The idea of them doing OB classes by the time I get a pup is nice, it would save me driving over an hour. Plus they are close if anything was needed.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It turns me off when I see a site proclaiming themselves to breed "specializing in the highest quality in the country" and yet their dogs have no credentials...they are breeding working lines and marketing for pets...just looked at a pedigree from one not so long ago - maybe they have nice dogs, but they have 9 females and 3 males and "will be purchasing more dogs" for their breeding program...ie this is a commercial breeder who is in business to sell puppies - they don't have a breeding program per se....they breed alot of litters and sell puppies.

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what lee said ^^


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Agree with Lee.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Indigo Vom Ruff - breeding blues I see


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Never mind... not the same "Ruff" apparently.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

IMO I think that many have made good points as to a few red flags that may have gone up. It does not seem that there is any real goal behind the Breedings. But before deciding use the names of each dog on the OFA.org site and see what rating the parents have. If you would like a sound working line puppy I would say find a breeder who works there dogs a knows what genetic match ups are being made. A breeder should be able to explain the good and bad of each parent and why they picked the pairing.No dogs is perfect so they need to be willing to discuse the faults in the dogs. Again just my opinion.


----------



## Malachi'sMama (Jun 10, 2013)

I agree 110% w Lee and Weberhaus..

However, if you are only looking for a pet with no intentions on breeding/showing/working, then I see how the location and other things you mentioned could be a positive vs having a pup flown in from another state. I guess it really just depends on what you're wanting the puppy for. 

Obviously I would just be sure the parents are OFA certified. Check to be sure there are no potential genetic issues. 

They do have quite a few positive testimonials..so that's good?!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I'm not sure what it is about this breeder. It seems as if they do work their dogs, as they have pictures of some of them doing bite work..but their website is very...lacking. As it if just doesn't have enough information. So that makes me wonder..do they just suck at making sites, or are they withholding stuff.

That many dogs at once and the blue does make me go...uhhhhhhh. But then, on their puppy page is says they have two litters coming as of April this year, but there are no other updates or anything.

It also bugs me that I feel like I should know who he is, (like, one grocery store small) but I can't place him.


Ugh, I hate it, something is just nagging at me and I can't figure out what it is.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Interesting, they have a leerburg dog in their kennel too.

Web site isn't very informative but that could be because they aren't tech. savvy. They say several of the dogs are in 'protection training' but that's pretty vague.

Bring some puppy kryptonite (so you don't get sucked in by puppy cuteness) and check them out, you know what to look for and..... Lots of other good breeders near/around you to visit as well. 

(and...best wishes for finding your new puppy, how exciting!!  I'm jealous and shall live vicariously through you!)




GSDolch said:


> I'm not sure what it is about this breeder. It seems as if they do work their dogs, as they have pictures of some of them doing bite work..but their website is very...lacking. As it if just doesn't have enough information. So that makes me wonder..do they just suck at making sites, or are they withholding stuff.
> 
> That many dogs at once and the blue does make me go...uhhhhhhh. But then, on their puppy page is says they have two litters coming as of April this year, but there are no other updates or anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Interesting, they have a leerburg dog in their kennel too.
> 
> Web site isn't very informative but that could be because they aren't tech. savvy. They say several of the dogs are in 'protection training' but that's pretty vague.
> 
> ...




lol, I shall be sure to take lots of puppy pics!! I just wish I didn't have to wait soooooo long. But, it'll all work out. House first...House first.... Thankfully my apt. doesn't allow big dogs..so in a situation like this, I can't get a puppy without risking getting evicted.

There are some other breeders I am looking at to, but I already have information on them through here via search, lol. I just happened to stumble across this breeder and at first did a "no way"..because NOTHING is ever done in this little town. We have to drive 30min to an hour to do anything, and I mean _anything_. haha

He's really not far..I may do a drive by today and then see if I can actually go out there sometime.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah when on earth are you going to get that palace done and be all moved in?!  




GSDolch said:


> lol, I shall be sure to take lots of puppy pics!! I just wish I didn't have to wait soooooo long. But, it'll all work out. House first...House first.... Thankfully my apt. doesn't allow big dogs..so in a situation like this, I can't get a puppy without risking getting evicted.
> 
> There are some other breeders I am looking at to, but I already have information on them through here via search, lol. I just happened to stumble across this breeder and at first did a "no way"..because NOTHING is ever done in this little town. We have to drive 30min to an hour to do anything, and I mean _anything_. haha
> 
> He's really not far..I may do a drive by today and then see if I can actually go out there sometime.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yeah when on earth are you going to get that palace done and be all moved in?!




I wish it was it was going to be a palace, lol. Looks like around next summer. Jacob is changing jobs and starts next month. Its a better job than he has now, but its also more hours. He'll be working with a friend already there and there are nights he doesn't get in until 10 or 11 at night, and a few other personal things have came up. It's going...slowly, but its going.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

hehe, it's taking as long as a big palace. I hope you guys can get it done soon, may be even sooner then next summer! 

That way you can start your serious puppy searching much sooner! Priorities you know! 




GSDolch said:


> I wish it was it was going to be a palace, lol. Looks like around next summer. Jacob is changing jobs and starts next month. Its a better job than he has now, but its also more hours. He'll be working with a friend already there and there are nights he doesn't get in until 10 or 11 at night, and a few other personal things have came up. It's going...slowly, but its going.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I can see my husband now, passing in things from the truck to go into the house,and..oh, hey! puppy!

What? It came with us, honest!! :wild:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Go visit them. You might get a better feel for them if you can see them, meet the dogs and talk to them.


----------

